# Suicidal thoughts



## Vinton (Mar 16, 2010)

I was treated for depression last year and was hospitalized.. I was put on cipralex 20 mgs and never felt that good so last week my psy stopped cipralex there and then and started me on cymbalta 30 mgs for 7 days and go to 60 mgs after . After seven days I have suicidal thoughts and I'm scared.
My question is:

How long for cymbalta to kick in?
Is it possible that my symptoms are caused by the cipralex withdrawal?
Is it normal to have these symptoms while switching AD?


----------



## Domo (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't answer your questions about the meds (I'd assume like most ADs it can take up to 6 weeks).

But i am currently changing meds and and got to a bad place the other day and took myself to the hospital. So i dare say some people find the transition rough.

Have you got a therapist or someone you can talk to?


----------



## Vinton (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. So I understand why I feel this way after 7 days..I will try to be patient....Last year I was hospitalized at the local hospital for 3 weeks before I could get in the psych. hospital where I was for 8 weeks and was well taken care off. I wont go to the local again as I was left in a room with 3 other persons who by the way died during the fall..


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

HI Vinton,

Did your doctor discuss any of the possible side-effects with you?  Do you have a scheduled visit (soon) with your doctor to see how you're doing on the new medications?  When I first started my medication, I was scheduled to see my GP every week so that he could monitor the meds....

I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling.  Hang in there.  But do go back to see the prescribing doctor and ask him those questions - they're great questions.


----------



## Retired (Mar 17, 2010)

Vinton,

There is a similar mechanism of action in these two medications, therefore when one is substituted for the other there should be no concern about a lapse of relief from symptoms.  Suicidal thoughts may or may not be linked to the change in medication, and the only one who can correctly advise you is your prescribing doctor, who is familiar with your medical history, and the rationale of making the medication change.

Your best course of action would be to get in touch with your doctor and report your suicidal thoughts.

If the suicidal thoughts become difficult to control, call the local crisis line, go to the closest Emergency Room or have a trusted friend or family member stay with you.  Whatever may have happened in the ER in the past is not necessarily a prediction of what may happen in the future.  We know our medical facilities are overcrowded, but at least you have competent help nearby in the event of a crisis.

Have you ever acted on these suicidal thoughts in the past, Vinton and are you drinking any alcohol at this time?


----------

